# Arowana Care - The Benefits of Keeping an Arowana



## Robert Khaw (Jul 10, 2010)

Aquariums are not just for decorative purposes anymore, studies have proven that keeping fish in an aquarium really has medical benefits. Watching fish swim around lazily in their tank has a kind of soothing effect, it can help people relax and calm down. This is why in many dental clinics they keep an aquarium around, not only do they soothe the patients; it was recently found that their patients require less painkillers than in other clinics. Not only that, people with high blood pressure and children that have ADHD was also able to get benefits from aquarium fish. Unlike most alternative medications, keeping an aquarium has approved therapeutic values.

The health benefits of staring at an aquarium are just one of the reasons that justify the cost of keeping an Arowana. This beautiful exotic fish is such a graceful swimmer that it will make you want to just stare at the tank for hours, as if in a trance. It is a gorgeous fish. The Arowana has large scales that are brilliantly colored, chin barbells that point up, and a style of swimming that's as if the fish is flying; like a dragon. And this is just what many Chinese believe, that the Arowana is an incarnation of the mythical dragon. This is why the Arowana is known by another name in Asia, "dragon fish". And just like the dragon, the Arowana fish is said to bring good luck and prosperity to its owner.

Other than the health benefits and the good fortune that comes with owning an Arowana, the fish itself becomes a source of pride for its owner. Having a well-kept aquarium and a healthy, beautiful Arowana is perhaps one of the greatest accomplishments a man can achieve in his whole life.

But don't think that keeping an Arowana will be easy; the upkeep of this fish is pretty high. The fish itself is expensive. The most sought after Asian Arowana, also known as Gold Arowana, can set you back a few thousand dollars. Including all the equipment you will need, the aquarium, thermometer, cover and light, etc, keeping an Arowana really is an expensive hobby.

But even with the high price most owners will still tell you that the benefits of owning an Arowana far exceed the costs involved. You really can't put a price tag on the peace and tranquility you'll get from this just watching this fish swim. And if the myths about the good fortune connected with the Arowana are true then that would be pretty sweet too.

The Arowana fish is easy to keep, but hard to master when it comes to bringing out its best colors. Expose your Arowana's true colors using the simplest, laziest but most effective Arowana care techniques from Arowana Secrets Revealed | *Breakthrough* Guide on Arowana care and Arowana food.

If you are starting out on rearing an Arowana, don't forget to grab the "5 Steps to Setting Up Your Arowana Tank - Keeping It Simple, Clean and Quick" *FREE* report at Arowana Secrets Revealed | *Breakthrough* Guide on Arowana care and Arowana food that is usually priced at $17.

Article Source: Robert Khaw - EzineArticles.com Expert Author


----------

